# "τον εαυτό τους" ή "τους εαυτούς τους";



## Thanasis_P (Apr 6, 2012)

Έχω συνηθίσει να γράφω "τον εαυτό τους" και μου ακούγεται καλύτερα. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι αυτή η εκδοχή υπάρχει υπερδιπλάσιες φορές στο διαδίκτυο. Ωστόσο, επειδή αναφερόμαστε σε περισσότερα πρόσωπα και ο "εαυτός" έχει πληθυντικό, νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσω. Δε φαίνεται σοβαρή γλωσσική κατάχρηση, αλλά θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ακούσω και μια άλλη γνώμη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

...
Σ' εκείνο το νήμα συζητήθηκε λίγο και από σπόντα το θέμα που θίγεις, Θανάση_Π, με αφορμή ζαζούλεια οδηγία.
Καλά έκανες και άνοιξες νήμα, να το συζητήσουμε πιο αναλυτικά, και με άλλα παραδείγματα. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας ή ντιρεκτίβα, απλώς διαφορετικές απόψεις απ' όσους τουλάχιστον ασχολούνται, αφού οι περισσότεροι μάλλον δεν του δίνουν και μεγάλη σημασία. 

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν το γράφω στον πληθυντικό, κυρίως όμως επειδή μ' ενοχλεί αυτό το «-τούς τους» (μου θυμίζει tutu ή κουσκούς παρατονισμένο) - ενώ με το «εαυτούς των» βγάζω αφρούς - αλλά συνήθως δεν το διορθώνω σε άλλους. 
Live and let live, όσοι κι αν είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι "τους εαυτούς τους" είναι αγγλισμός. Γράφω και λέω πάντα "τον εαυτό τους". Η έκφραση τους "εαυτούς τους" αυτομάτως μού φέρνει στο μυαλό την ερώτηση "Πόσους εαυτούς έχει ο καθένας;"


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 6, 2012)

Υπάρχει και μια εναλλακτική εκδοχή "ο καθένας τον εαυτό του", αλλά δεν "κάθεται" σε όλες τις προτάσεις 

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, πριν ανοίξω το νήμα έκανα αναζήτηση (στο lexilogia search) για να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό, αλλά δε βρήκα τίποτε.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

Διαλέξτε:

Να κατηγορήσουμε τον εαυτό μας.
Να κατηγορήσουμε τους εαυτούς μας.

Να κατηγορήσετε τον εαυτό σας.
Να κατηγορήσετε τους εαυτούς σας.

Να κατηγορήσουν τον εαυτό τους.
Να κατηγορήσουν τους εαυτούς τους. 

multiple personality disorder ;)

Να φτιάξουμε τη ζωή μας.
Να φτιάξουμε τις ζωές μας.

Να φτιάξετε τη ζωή σας.
Να φτιάξετε τις ζωές σας.

Να φτιάξουν τη ζωή τους.
Να φτιάξουν τις ζωές τους.


Edit: η εσωτερική αναζήτηση του φόρουμ προς το παρόν πάσχει. 
Μέχρι να αναρρώσει, γκουγκλαναζητούμε ως εξής: "εαυτό τους" site:lexilogia.gr. Έτσι το βρήκα κι εγώ.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> Διαλέξτε:
> 
> Να φτιάξουμε τη ζωή μας.
> Να φτιάξουμε τις ζωές μας.



Εδώ υπάρχει και μια λεπτή διαφορά: Ένα ζευγάρι (εννοώ όταν απευθύνεται ο ένας στον άλλον ή όταν αναφέρονται δύο άτομα) φτιάχνει _υποχρεωτικά_ τη ζωή *του*. Βέβαια, ποτέ δε θα έλεγα σε μια τάξη μαθητών: "Όταν θα φτιάξετε τις "ζωές" σας..."


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

Εμ, γιατί νομίζεις πως το έβαλα κι αυτό στο παιχνίδι; :) 

Για τα της κοινοκτημοσύνης, έχουμε άλλο νήμα: το τέτοιο μου και της αδερφής μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2012)

Με βοήθεια ΛΝΕΓ:

Από το πλαίσιο για τον _εαυτό_:
Πρόκειται για αυτοπαθή αντωνυμία, που χρησιμοποιείται με ρήματα σε (μέση) αυτοπαθή χρήση:_ Βλέπουν τον εαυτό τους να ανέχεται τα πάντα_ (σε αυτή τη χρήση απαντά, λιγότερο συχνά, και ο πληθυντικός τής αντωνυμίας: _Βλέπουν τους εαυτούς τους [των] να ανέχονται._..).

Παραδείγματα από λήμματα:

άτομα που δεν μπορούν να συντηρήσουν τον εαυτό τους
πολλοί έχουν ειδωλοποιήσει τον εαυτό τους
*κακό του κεφαλιού του* για ανθρώπους ή ζώα, που με λανθασμένες επιλογές, πράξεις βλάπτουν τον εαυτό τους
*κοντότα* (η) ΙΣΤ. το συμβόλαιο με το οποίο οι κοντοτιέροι έθεταν τον εαυτό τους στην υπηρεσία μιας πόλης ή ενός χωροδεσπότη
*πληθυντικός της μεγαλοπρέπειας* ο πληθυντικός αριθμός που συνηθιζόταν από ηγεμόνες κ.λπ. όταν αναφέρονταν στον εαυτό τους
μόνο τον εαυτό τους νοιάζονται και κανέναν άλλον


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2012)

Ακούστε τις καρδιές σας
Ανοίξτε τα αφτιά σας
Καθαρίστε τα σαλόνια σας
Προστατέψτε τις μύτες σας
Κλείστε τα μάτια σας

Τα πορτοκαλί μού φαίνονται πιο σωστά, γιατί ο πληθυντικός τους είναι _μοναδιαίος_. Ναι, έχουμε δύο μάτια αλλά στις περισσότερες χρήσεις υπονοείται ότι είναι ζευγάρι· το ίδιο και τα αφτιά. Αν πεις "ακούστε τις καρδιές σας", είναι γλωσσικά άγνωστο αν ο πληθυντικός υφίσταται μόνο λόγω πολλών ατόμων ή και γιατί ο καθένας έχει πάνω από μια καρδιά.


----------



## Maikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Στον πληθυντικό αριθμό κάποτε, αντί για τους κανονικούς τύπους ''τον εαυτό μας (σας, τους) γίνεται χρήση των τύπων του πληθυντικού '' τους εαυτούς μας (σας, τους), όταν ζητείται να εννοηθούν τα σημαινόμενα από την αυτοπαθή αντωνυμία πρόσωπα, όχι ως ένα σύνολο, παρά ως άτομα χωριστά: 
Δεν μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε τους εαυτούς μας (= καθένας τον εαυτό μας). Νεοελληνική Σύνταξη Τζάρτζανου σελ. 149.
Χρησιμοποιείται και ο πληθυντικός όταν το εαυτός προσδιορίζεται από μια λέξη στον πληθυντικό:
Θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους πολύ σημαντικούς στην κοινωνία. Γραμματική της Ελληνική Γλώσσας Ειρήνης Φιλιππάκης-Warburton σελ. 305


----------



## Themis (Jun 10, 2012)

Καλωσήλθες, Μάικον. Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο που παραθέτεις τις εξηγήσεις του Τζάρτζανου και της Φιλιππάκη, αλλά οι εξηγήσεις αυτές δεν παύουν να είναι τελείως σαθρές.

Η (μη) εξήγηση του Τζάρτζανου θα είχε νόημα μόνο αν η χρησιμοποίηση ενικού θα υποδήλωνε έναν συλλογικό εαυτό, κάτι που είναι εμφανές ότι _δεν _ισχύει. Το "δεν μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε _τον εαυτό_ μας" δεν θα αφορούσε άραγε τα "άτομα χωριστά" αλλά έναν εαυτό που τον έχουμε όλοι μαζί "ως ένα σύνολο"; Εαυτός Α.Ε. με μετόχους όλους εμάς;

Η (μη) εξήγηση της Φιλιππάκη είναι μια φορμαλιστική αντιστροφή της πραγματικότητας. Εκτός αν εννοεί ότι ο πληθυντικός του ρήματος, και άρα του υποκειμένου, απαιτεί εαυτούς στον πληθυντικό. Αν το εννοούσε, αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι, με υποκείμενο/ρήμα στον πληθυντικό, πρέπει _πάντα_ να μπαίνει ο εαυτός στον πληθυντικό και άρα ότι ο ενικός είναι _λάθος_ - αλλά βέβαια δεν εννοεί αυτό. Στο παράδειγμά της ("Θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους πολύ σημαντικούς στην κοινωνία"), ισχυρίζεται ότι το "σημαντικούς" καθορίζει τον πληθυντικό στους "εαυτούς", ενώ εμφανέστατα ισχύει το αντίθετο. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι πρόκειται για γραμματικό φάουλ: είναι δυνατόν να ξεκινάμε από το προσδιορίζον και μετά να συνάγουμε γένος και αριθμό του προσδιοριζομένου;

Με την ευκαιρία αυτή, παρατήρησα ότι το ΛΚΝ αναπαράγει τη (μη) εξήγηση του Τζάρτζανου. Θαυμάστε το αποτέλεσμα:
*1.*στην ονομαστική κυρίως του ενικού _(ο_ ~_ μου / μας, σου / σας, του / της / τους),_ όταν ο ομιλητής θέλει να αποδώσει με έμφαση την έννοια του εγώ, του ατόμου: _Γι΄ αυτούς υπάρχει μόνο ο_ ~_ τους._
[...] στον πληθυντικό με γενική _μου, σου_ κτλ. για να δηλωθεί το καθένα μέλος μιας ομάδας, ενός συνόλου ξεχωριστά: _Mε τη συμπεριφορά σας ζημιώνετε τους εαυτούς σας,_ τον εαυτό σας, ο καθένας ξεχωριστά τον εαυτό του.
Συνοψίζω: Για έμφαση στο άτομο χρησιμοποιούμε ενικό, ενώ για έμφαση στον καθένα ξεχωριστά χρησιμοποιούμε πληθυντικό. Θα μας τρελάνουν!

Για να μην παραφρονήσουμε, ας ξαναδούμε το νηφάλιο σχόλιο του ΛΝΕΓ που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ στο #8:
Πρόκειται για αυτοπαθή αντωνυμία, που χρησιμοποιείται με ρήματα σε (μέση) αυτοπαθή χρήση:_ Βλέπουν τον εαυτό τους να ανέχεται τα πάντα_ (σε αυτή τη χρήση απαντά, λιγότερο συχνά, και ο πληθυντικός τής αντωνυμίας: _Βλέπουν τους εαυτούς τους [των] να ανέχονται._..).

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα, τον Δαεμάνο ( πλην της επιείκειας - ξέρεις τι έπαθε ο Νταντόν και οι Indulgents, ε Δαεμάνε; ) και, για να μην πολυλογώ, με τη ζαζούλεια εντολή. Η διάδοση των εαυτών είναι καθαρός αγγλισμός, υποπερίπτωση της αριθμητικής ορθότητας που μας ήρθε μαζί με την πολιτική ορθότητα ("ο/οι ενδιαφερόμενος/-οι" και άλλα τέτοια θεσπέσια).


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, sometimes I indulge in indulgence, and being a moderator here I adopt more moderate stances. And as Britannica wrote about Danton a hundred years ago: "In these later days, a certain discouragement seems to have come over my spirits". 
Ναι, spirits, πολλά, δαεμανιστί και οινοπνευματιστί. Δε μας ήβγηκε καλή φέτος η ρακή, είναι βαρύ το γήπεδο και πέφτουνε βαριά τ' αγριογούρουνα. Παρέμπ, το GWord ορίζει το indulge in ως εξής: επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου (μια απόλαυση), παραδίνομαι σε, προσφέρω στον εαυτό μου. I give up, it gets me down. Oh, the terror, the terror... 
Τελικά, καταλήγω κι εγώ: Ὁ ἔχων δύο εαυτούς ου μεταδότω τῷ μὴ ἔχοντι καὶ ὁ ἔχων βρώμα ὁμοίως ποιείτω.


----------



## Themis (Jun 10, 2012)

daeman said:


> Τελικά, καταλήγω κι εγώ: Ὁ ἔχων δύο εαυτούς ου μεταδότω τῷ μὴ ἔχοντι


 Εγωίσταρε, που θες να κρατήσεις και τους δύο εαυτούς σου για τον εαυτό σου!


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες, Μάικον. Να πούμε ότι είσαι σπουδαστής της Ελληνικής και θα πρέπει ίσως να σου τα λέμε πιο εύκολα και πιο ξεκάθαρα. Κοίτα το κείμενο του Θέμη και πες μας: Είναι καλά ή θέλεις μερικά κλικ πιο κάτω;
:)


----------



## Themis (Jun 10, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, Μάικον, δεν είχα δει ότι είσαι σπουδαστής της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Θα έπρεπε να είχα εκφραστεί πιο απλά. Πρόκειται κιόλας για ένα θέμα πολύπλοκο, στο οποίο δεν υπάρχει ομοφωνία. Αλλά εδώ είμαστε...


----------



## Maikon (Jun 11, 2012)

Themis said:


> Συγγνώμη, Μάικον, δεν είχα δει ότι είσαι σπουδαστής της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Θα έπρεπε να είχα εκφραστεί πιο απλά. Πρόκειται κιόλας για ένα θέμα πολύπλοκο, στο οποίο δεν υπάρχει ομοφωνία. Αλλά εδώ είμαστε...



Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ευτυχισμένος, επειδή βρήκα Έλληνες που ξέρουν πραγματικά τη σημαντικότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου δηλαδή την Ελληνική γλώσσα. Μένω σε μια πάρα πολύ μικρή πόλη της Βραζιλίας, δεν υπάρχουν Έλληνες εδώ. Μελετώ τα Ελληνικά μόνος μου, από τα βιβλία του Μπαμπινιώτη, του Τριανταφυλλίδη και του Τζάρτζανου. Τώρα που έχω Διαδίκτυο στο σπίτι μου, μπορώ να εξασκήσω τα Ελληνικά μου. 
Βρήκα Έλληνες στο Livemocha και Facebook, αλλά αυτοί οι Έλληνες δεν ήξεραν να με εξηγήσουν για τις ενδοιαστικές προτάσεις ούτε Πώς μπορώ να ξέρω όταν το ''από'' εκφράζει ''απαλλαγή'' ή ''ποιητικό αίτιο''.
λ.χ. 
''O δημοσιογράφος απελευθερώθηκε από τους αντάρτες''
σημαίνει: 
Ο δημοσιογράφος απελευθέρωσε τον εαυτό του από τους αντάρτες 
ή 
Οι αντάρτες απελευθέρωσαν το δημοσιογράφο 
Γεια σου φίλοι!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 11, 2012)

Άσχετο εντελώς: Μήπως είναι Μαϊκόν όπως το φοβερό δεξί μπακ της Εθνικής Βραζιλίας; :)


----------



## Maikon (Jun 11, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Άσχετο εντελώς: Μήπως είναι Μαϊκόν όπως το φοβερό δεξί μπακ της Εθνικής Βραζιλίας; :)



Γεια σου φίλε! δυστυχώς δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με αυτή τη φράση. 
Τι σημαίνει ''μπακ''; μήπως είναι Τράπεζα; 
Συγχώρεσέ με για τα Ελληνικά μου, δεν είναι καλά ακόμα αυτά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι με τη βοήθειά σας, αυτά θα καλυτερεύουν όλο και περισσότερο!
Γεια σας!


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Γεια σου, Μαϊκόν

Ο azimuthios ρωτά αν το όνομά σου είναι το ίδιο με το όνομα του Βραζιλιάνου ποδοσφαιριστή Maicon. _Μπακ_ (από το αγγλικό back) είναι ο οπισθοφύλακας, ο αμυντικός παίκτης.

Δύο λαθάκια:
δεν ήξεραν να με εξηγήσουν > δεν ήξεραν να *μου* εξηγήσουν
Γεια σου φίλοι! > Γεια σας, φίλοι! (πληθυντικός) Γεια σου, φίλε! (ενικός)

Η πρότασή σου: ''O δημοσιογράφος απελευθερώθηκε από τους αντάρτες''
Είναι πιθανό σε κάποιες προτάσεις να μην είναι εύκολο να καταλάβεις τη σημασία του _από_. Εδώ, ωστόσο, δεν θα έβαζα _απελευθερώθηκε_ αν _κατάφερε να ξεφύγει_. Νομίζω ότι είναι «Οι αντάρτες απελευθέρωσαν το δημοσιογράφο», που είναι και πολύ καλύτερος τρόπος να το πεις.

Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις με επιτυχία την καλή σου προσπάθεια. Η πρόοδός σου είναι εντυπωσιακή!


----------



## Maikon (Jun 11, 2012)

Ονομάζομαι ''MAIKON JEKSON'', μου έδωσε αυτό το όνομα μια θεία μου σε αφιέρωμα στον Michael Jackson· δεν μου αρέσει πολύ αυτό το όνομα, ήθελα ένα ελληνικό όνομα!
Διάβασα στο Συντακτικό του ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ για τα δίπτωτα ρήματα που παίρνουν τα αντικείμενά τους σε αιτιατική:
Μαθαίνω τους μαθητές γράμματα.
Τον ρώτησα κάτι.
Σήμερα με εξέτασε η δασκάλα.
Απογοητεύτηκα που έκανα αυτό το λάθος. 
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> δεν ήξεραν να με εξηγήσουν > δεν ήξεραν να *μου* εξηγήσουν



Καλώς όρισες και από μένα, Μάικον, και καλή συνέχεια.

Όπως έγραψε ο Νίκελ, το σωστό σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική είναι δεν ήξεραν να *μου* εξηγήσουν. Στον πρόχειρο προφορικό λόγο, στην καθημερινή συζήτηση όμως, πολλοί Έλληνες με καταγωγή από τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα (τη Μακεδονία, τη Θράκη) ή, παλιότερα, από τη Μικρά Ασία, χρησιμοποιούν τον άλλο τύπο (_δεν ήξεραν να με εξηγήσουν_). Είναι ένα από τα (σχετικά λίγα) φαινόμενα όπου υπάρχει τοπική διαφορά στα νέα ελληνικά. Αν το είχες ακούσει από κάποιον, θα βάζαμε στοίχημα ότι μπορεί να ήταν Θεσσαλονικιός.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2012)

Bem-vindo também de mim e parabéns para o seu grego! E muito bom ter um Brasileiro no fórum, pode ser que também nos ajude com as nossas dúvidas em português.

P.S. O nome Michael seria Μιχάλης em grego :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Τώρα, Παλ Αύρα, θα φταίει ο Ζάζουλας να το κάνει φάδο και να σε βάλει να το τραγουδήσεις; :) :)


----------



## Maikon (Jun 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Bem-vindo também de mim e parabéns para o seu grego! E muito bom ter um Brasileiro no fórum, pode ser que também nos ajude com as nossas dúvidas em português.
> 
> P.S. O nome Michael seria Μιχάλης em grego :)



Δεν πιστεύω ότι μιλάς Πορτογαλικά! είσαι Ελληνίδα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα, Παλ Αύρα, θα φταίει ο Ζάζουλας να το κάνει φάδο και να σε βάλει να το τραγουδήσεις; :) :)


Καλώς όρισες, του έγραψα του Μάικον, και τι καλά που θα μας βοηθάει κάποιος και με τα πορτογαλικά. Όσο για το τραγούδι, καλύτερα πάρε μια Αμάλια προς το παρόν, αν και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έρθει ο Ζάζουλας να βάλει καμιά δεσποινίδα του είδους _σεισοπυγίς η μικρομπικινούσα_ για σπάσιμο :


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Καλώς όρισες, του έγραψα του Μάικον, και τι καλά που θα μας βοηθάει κάποιος και με τα πορτογαλικά


Σε παρακαλώ, τόσα πορτουγκέζικα καταλαβαίνω χωρίς καν γκουγκλομετάφραση. :)

Και άντε να πιστέψει ότι δεν είσαι κομπιούτερ μόλις ανακαλύψει τα τούρκικά σου!


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Διάβασα προχτές, σε ένα άρθρο στην Καθημερινή με την υπογραφή του καθηγητή Βασίλη Μοναστηριώτη, την παρακάτω περίεργη διατύπωση:

Αυτή τη φορά, όμως, οι δικαιολογίες έχουν πάψει. Η Ευρώπη έχει πλέον πραγματικά ξεπεράσει εαυτόν στην παροχή (οικονομικής και πολιτικής) στήριξης στην Ελλάδα και η πολιτική συγκυρία, με την τρικομματική κυβέρνηση, είναι πλέον όσο ευνοϊκή θα μπορούσε ποτέ να είναι.

Η πρώτη, αυτόματη, αντίδρασή μου είχε να κάνει με το γένος: γιατί όχι «εαυτήν»;
Μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση έβγαλε κι άλλα τέτοια λαβράκια στον αφρό:
…Η Ελληνική ομάδα μάλλον θα πρέπει να ξεπεράσει εαυτόν …
…η «χάλκινη» παγκόσμια πρωταθλήτρια του 2010 στο Τόκιο, καλείται να ξεπεράσει εαυτόν…
…Η νέα κυβέρνηση, μόλις πήρε τη σκυτάλη, έχει ξεπεράσει εαυτόν…

Ωστόσο, αμέσως μετά σκέφτηκα ότι έκανα κι εγώ το μισό λάθος, δηλαδή της λόγιας χρήσης της αντωνυμίας. Υπάρχει η λόγια αντωνυμία και η λόγια χρήση («έχει υπερβεί εαυτήν»), αλλά καλύτερα σε κάθε περίπτωση, και πολύ περισσότερο με ένα ρήμα σαν το «ξεπερνώ», να βάλουμε τη διατύπωση της δημοτικής: *έχει ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό της*.

Θα λέγατε «βλάπτει εαυτήν» ή «τον εαυτό της βλάπτει»; Φαντάζομαι ότι θα προτιμούσατε το δεύτερο. Τι κάνετε όμως με αυτό το λόγιο;
Η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη έθεσε εαυτήν εκτός κόμματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2013)

Εμένα ούτε με πειράζει ούτε με ξενίζει το λόγιο με "εαυτόν".


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμένα ούτε με πειράζει ούτε με ξενίζει το λόγιο με "εαυτόν".


Μόνο που πρέπει να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής: Πότε δεν σε ξενίζει; Και πότε σε ξενίζει ή το θεωρείς λάθος;
Γιατί αλλιώς δεν βλέπω την αξία του σχολίου σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2013)

Ναι, σωστά. Δεν με ξενίζει σε καμμιά περίπτωση. Π.χ. δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο "Η Ευρώπη πρέπει να ξεπεράσει εαυτόν" γιατί το διαβάζω "πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό της". Αντιθέτως, θα με ξένιζε το "εαυτήν" στην θέση του. Πιστεύω ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον Μήτσο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Για το τι νομίζει ο Μήτσος, σας παρακαλώ να περιορίζεστε σε εικασίες, αφού έχει εξουσιοδοτήσει εμένα να τον εκπροσωπώ εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Π.χ. δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο "Η Ευρώπη πρέπει να ξεπεράσει εαυτόν" γιατί το διαβάζω "πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό της".



Καλημέρα. Παρακάμπτω τη λογική «δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο Α διότι το διαβάζω Β», επιμένω ότι διατυπώσεις όπως «Η Ευρώπη πρέπει να ξεπεράσει εαυτόν» είναι γελοίες, και επανέρχομαι δριμύτερος, διότι έπεσα πάνω σε νέο κρούσμα, που έβγαλε άλλα ωραία στην επιφάνεια. 

Έγραφε χτες ο Κασιμάτης στην Καθημερινή:
...παρόμοια ιδεοκρατική προσέγγιση από ένα κόμμα της Αριστεράς θα έπρεπε να προξενεί κατάπληξη κυρίως σε όσους θεωρούν εαυτόν μαρξιστή....

Η σκέψη μου κάνει την παρακάτω διαδρομή με στάσεις: 
Γιατί όχι «σε όσους θεωρούν εαυτούς μαρξιστές»;
Γιατί όχι καλύτερα «σε όποιον θεωρεί εαυτόν μαρξιστή»;
Γιατί όχι ακόμα καλύτερα «σε όποιον θεωρεί ότι είναι μαρξιστής»;

Κάτσε, σκέφτομαι, να δω μερικά ευρήματα με «θεωρούν εαυτόν». Πρώτο πρώτο από τα διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα 525 ευρήματα είναι ένας αστείος τίτλος κάποιας Εβδόμης:
Οι φαρμακοποιοί δεν θεωρούν εαυτόν «κλειστό επάγγελμα»

Να όμως που ο τίτλος έχει ήδη σχολιαστεί από τον Τιπούκειτο (από το 2011) στο παρακάτω κείμενο, όπου καταθέτει γκρίνιες παρόμοιες με τις δικές μου:

Μέσα στον γενικότερο γλωσσικό σουσουδισμό που μας δέρνει (τι του λείπει του ψωριάρη…), εξέχουσα θέση κατέχει ο εαυτός. Εννοώ κυριολεκτικά την αυτοπαθή αντωνυμία, ιδιαίτερα στην αιτιατική ενικού, χωρίς μάλιστα οριστικό άρθρο — χρήση που οι εξαίρετοι έλληνες δημιοσιογράφοι τη θεωρούν, προφανώς, περιδιαγραμμάτου και της δίνουνε να καταλάβει. Εννοείται ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις προκύπτουν απολαυστικές ελληνικούρες όπως οι εξής:

1. «Δηλώνει δε ότι η Γερμανία πρέπει να θέσει *εαυτόν* ξεκάθαρα στην πλευρά του διεθνούς δικαίου» (είπαμε ότι πουλάει αντριλίκι η Καγκελάρια, αλλά όχι κι έτσι)

2. «Εκτός Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος έθεσε *εαυτόν* η Τσουρή» (να εύχεσαι, καημένε μου, να μη σε πετύχει η Τσουρή στο δρόμο)

3. «…με την εξαίρεση των τριών βουλευτών που έθεσαν *εαυτόν* εκτός κόμματος» (συλλογικότητα όμως αυτοί οι βουλευταί, ε; Τρεις νομάτοι, ένας εαυτός.)

4. «Οι φαρμακοποιοί δεν θεωρούν *εαυτόν* “κλειστό επάγγελμα”» (επίσης συλλογικότατοι και αλληλέγγυοι οι φαρμακοποιοί)

Να μην τα ξαναλέμε και γινόμαστε κουραστικοί: οι μεταξωτές αντωνυμίες θέλουν κι επιδέξιες πτώσεις (και αριθμούς). Άμα θες να μιλάς καθαρεύουσα, πρέπει να πεις «εκτός πρωταθλήματος έθεσε εαυτήν η Τσουρή», «των τριών βουλευτών που έθεσαν εαυτούς εκτός κόμματος», «οι φαρμακοποιοί δεν θεωρούν εαυτούς κλειστό επάγγελμα» και ούτω καθεξής. Αλλιώς, καλύτερα να λες «τον εαυτό της», «τον εαυτό τους» και τα λοιπά, όπως έμαθες με το γάλα της μάνας σου, δύσμοιρε δημιοσιογράφε και της υψιπέτιδος μούσης εραστά.

Προσέξτε τους _δημιοσιογράφους_ — το επαναλαμβανόμενο παραπανίσιο -ι- δεν πρέπει να είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος.

Είναι δύσκολες οι καθαρευουσιάνικες συντάξεις. Κοιτάζω και τα «θεωρούν εαυτούς» και αμέσως αμέσως ξεπετάγονται τα τερατάκια:

Τίτλος στην Καθημερινή:
*Θεωρούν εαυτούς εξαπατημένους για την Kύπρο*
και η είδηση αρχίζει:
Εξαπατημένοι (πολύ sick) θεωρούν εαυτούς οι Tούρκοι, όσον αφορά την Kύπρο. 
Το «Οι Τούρκοι θεωρούν ότι τους εξαπάτησαν» δεν ήταν στις επιλογές; 

Ή σε άρθρο στο Βήμα:
Η ΕΚΤ έχει μεγαλύτερα εχέγγυα ανεξαρτησίας από εκείνα των εθνικών εποπτικών αρχών που θεωρούν εαυτούς μέρος μιας εθνικής τραπεζικής αγοράς. 
Προσέξτε: Οι αρχές θεωρούν εαυτούς…

Θεωρήστε εαυτούς (και εαυτές) διασκεδάσαντες (και διασκεδάσασες).


----------



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα κάπως, δεδομένου ότι έχουμε ένα κεφάλι, θα πούμε...
Δυο φύλλα στάθηκαν επάνω στα κεφάλια τους (ένα στον καθένα)
ή ένα φύλλο στάθηκε επάνω στου καθενός το κεφάλι; 
ΟΥΦ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2015)

Αυτό είναι εύκολο:
Ένα φύλλο στάθηκε πάνω στου καθενός το κεφάλι.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι εύκολο:
> Ένα φύλλο στάθηκε πάνω στου καθενός το κεφάλι.



Εντελώς πληροφοριακά, εάν το "τους" γίνει "παιδιών", πώς θα γινόταν;
Ένα φύλλο στάθηκε πάνω στου κάθε παιδιού το κεφάλι;


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2015)

Ναι, έτσι.


----------

